# Tactical Boots



## automatim (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone have an opinion on using tactical boots for hiking/hunting?  I have been looking at the 5.11 A.T.A.C 8" Storm boots.  I really like the side-zip and lace combo.  I figured those who wear them are on there feet and walking all the time.  The should be comfy and durable. Any ideas?


----------



## hwillk (Jan 23, 2012)

I use these 390 DES - Hot Weather Tan Combat Boot. They are made by Belleville. Good choice in sizes with different widths available which is important for proper fit. It took me a while to break them in but after I did they were great. They lasted 4 years of constant hunting, hiking, work and training. It took a year of wearing them almost everyday to wear down the inner lining in them, the soles still have life. I need to get another pair. 

I've also had a pair of 5.11 boots. They were lighter and easier to break in but they did not last as long. I used them for about 3 months, everyday, and they developed a hole in the inner ling, and started to cause blisters. They also seemed to be hotter than my other boots. I wouldn't say that they were bad boots, I just wish they lasted longer. 

Overall I would say go and try on as many pairs of boots that you can get your hands on and see what fits the best. No two bands are the same and even different styles can fit differently.


----------

